# Circular Polariser



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Was playing around with my CP in the sun today, thought this was a great illustration of the difference they can make in the treatment of reflections.

Both pics with cp mounted but at either end of the rotation.

















Should have taken one without but didn't.


----------

